
Rebuttal of The Haskell Elephant in the Room by Founder of Cardano - dade
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHo_EUyShOg
======
helmwrit
It seems that Stephen's criticism
([https://www.stephendiehl.com/posts/crypto.html](https://www.stephendiehl.com/posts/crypto.html))
was mostly geared towards the Cardano blockchain project
([https://cardano.org/](https://cardano.org/)) which is mainly developed by
IOHK ([https://iohk.io/team/](https://iohk.io/team/)). Apparently Stephen had
for example send emails to several of their employees, stating that they are
working on a ponzi scheme.

The video contains Charles Hoskinson's (who is the CEO of IOHK) rebuttal to
Stephen's arguments.

References:

Stephen's original post:
[https://www.stephendiehl.com/posts/crypto.html](https://www.stephendiehl.com/posts/crypto.html)

Hacker news discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23997667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23997667)

Reddit discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/cardano/comments/i0ube5/the_haskell...](https://www.reddit.com/r/cardano/comments/i0ube5/the_haskell_elephant_in_the_room/)

